# CBS replacing 48 Hours w/Michael Jackson special



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

CBS
Tue. 6/30/09 
(times listed are Eastern. Adjust for your timezone accordingly)

Delete 
9:00pm-10:01pm: The Mentalist
10:01pm-11:00pm: 48 Hours Mystery

Add 
9:00pm-10:00pm: The Mentalist
10:00pm-11:00pm: 48 Hours (Michael Jackson special)


----------



## Smallvilleclike (Jun 8, 2009)

I've just gotta say it. Michael Jackson. He was a brilliant song writer, he was musical genius, at one time he had an incredible voice, he was the biggest pop star in the world, and he was infinitely talented. Michael Jackson was also a pedophile. And please don't start with the he was never convicted of anything **** because I just can't respond calmly to that anymore. I think this particular fact should be considered in regard to his legacy. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## chetk (Feb 17, 2007)

Who cares about mj his died. A child molester.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll be unsubscribing from my own thread now, thank you. Please continue any off-topic discussions in the appropriate forum please.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

I feel bad that MJ passed away, but I guess it's a good thing that it happened during the Prime Time off-season. I would have been royally pissed if the nets had bumped eps of my favorite shows if they were new.

But with reruns, it's a moot point.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Umm, some new shows *did* get bumped last week..


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The Sarah Palin resignation and other more important news got bumped.


----------

